# Best Vitamins for Women?



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

What does everyone take for vitamins? I have been so tired lately and with my broken arm I thought it wise to start up with some. I got some "1 a Day" multivitamins that are especially for women.How long does it take to be absorbed by the body? (and see a diference)


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Auroraheart!My doctor is a fanatic about vitamins. He told me that most of the vitamins out there that you buy at drugstores are not very beneficial. He said you would have to be severely deficient before they would give you any benefit. Now, he is a doctor specializing in CFIDS and Fibro, so I don't know if that's true for the general population, or just his CFIDS and Fibro patients. Anyway the vitamin I take is a prescription strength, but you can buy it over the counter. I get it at a health food store near by. The brand is "NOW" and it's "Iron-Free EcoGreen Multi Fortified with Green Superfood Concentrates". It contains over 100% of most of the vitamins, and over 1000% of others. I don't know if it would be right for you, but it's what I take - And I love it! My skin, nails, and hair are a lot healthier too!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I take a lot of vitamins and herbs.When I cut back or stop taking them consistently, I notice a difference.I take:Olive Leaf ExtractVit EVit COmega 3 Fatty acidsB complexLuteinlecithinGarlicGreen Tea ExtractNiacinZincCalcium They are all seperate, so I have to take a lot at one time, or I split them up , some in the morning , some in the evening. I always take them after I've eaten... NEVER on an empty stomach.Jeanne


----------

